# new style fillet knife for member



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2018)

Had a request for a new style of fillet knife, made from one of my cross cut saws. A pain to grind but in the end it came out sweet. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 13, 2018)

Sometimes I want a love button on here. I've been LOVING your filet knives!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2018)

That’s pretty cool Pappy. Is the clip on the top side of the point sharpened?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 13, 2018)

Sweet!
















1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2018)

it is sharpened, I was touching it up this morning and ended up slicing my middle finger open, my wife said "you know today is Friday the 13th right?"
it is sharpened 3" back.


----------

